# Fingerschutz beim auswerfen



## wowa.krohmer (26. September 2015)

Hey Leute,
Jedes Mal wenn ich zum Angeln fahre, schneide ich mich mit der Angelschnur in den Finger... Heute hat es mich sehr gut erwischt.... Was benutzt ihr zum Schutz des Fingers...


----------



## BeaT2T (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Jedes Mal wenn ich zum Angeln fahre, schneide ich mich mit der Angelschnur in den Finger... Heute hat es mich sehr gut erwischt.... Was benutzt ihr zum Schutz des Fingers...



mir ist das noch nie passiert?

mh kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Andal (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Leukoplast. Handschuhe und diese Wurffingerlinge mag ich nicht. Einfach den Finger mit Leukoplast tapen... #h


----------



## Cormoraner (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Welche Angelei betreibst du? Brandungsangeln und dann 300m rauspfeffern? 

Eingeschnittene Finger habe ich nur wegen eigener Dummheit. Beim normalen Angeln und Beachtung der Physik sollte sowas eig nicht passieren =)


----------



## wowa.krohmer (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Ich war Federn und steh quasi in der Buhne und will auf barbe in die Strömung werfen... Also einiges an gewicht dran und mit schmackes rauspfeffern...

Ich kleb mir nach dem Schnitt immer tesa auf den Finger... Aber das ist doch Quatsch [emoji1]


----------



## Andal (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Beim Spinnfischen, oder beim aktiven Feedern, etwas höheren Wurfgewichten, nassen Finger und geflochtener Schnur kann es dir schon den Wurffinger sauber abschälen und herräubern. Da schadet das Pflaster vorher auf keinen Fall!


----------



## grubenreiner (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Da hilft echt nur Tape, Fingerling (kann man auch aus alten Handschuhen ausschneiden und mit Schnur ums Handgelenk binden) oder ähnliches.


----------



## PhantomBiss (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Ich kleb mir nach dem Schnitt immer tesa auf den Finger...




 Dann klebs Dir doch vorher auf den Finger! |supergri#h


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, weder beim feedern 
und auch nicht wenn sonst voll durchgezogen wird.
Immerhin korbgewichte bis 160g.

Hast du Prilfinger :q


----------



## wowa.krohmer (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, weder beim feedern
> 
> und auch nicht wenn sonst voll durchgezogen wird.
> 
> ...




Ja voll, also ich hab mich heute echt gut geschnitten. Mir passiert es auch immer erst nach paar würfen, wenn die Hände bzw Finger nass/feucht sind


----------



## KarlK (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Mir ist sowas noch nie passiert, da ist höchstens ne Koordinationsschwäche der Grund für 

In die Finger schneide ich mich höchstens beim festziehen der Knoten bzw. generell beim Ziehen an der Schnur.
Aber tapen kann sicherlich nicht schade (Leukoplast) wobei ich da meine bedenken hätte das sich der kleber irgendwie an die Schnur heftet.



Grüße


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Vielleicht mal auf ( rollenlose ) Stipprute umschwenken ?


----------



## jkc (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Moin, 

ich hatte jetzt ca. 2 Saisons den Gamakatsu Wurfhandschuh in Benutzung:
http://www.germantackle.de/Gamakatsu-Casting-Protector-Glove-Wurf-Handschuh-Rechts

Vom Handling her geil, abgesehen davon, dass er nass ganz gut schwarz färbt. 
Meiner ist jetzt durch, kaufe ich auch nicht nach, ist mir zu teuer.

Habe ersatzweise noch so nen einfachen Fingerschutz:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/311380330734?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=106

Ist mir aber etwas zu groß und nach kurzer Benutzung schon recht weit verschlissen.

Hatte jetz einige Male versuchsweise einen eng anliegenden Arbeitshandschuh probiert und funktioniert bestens, gibts ab ca. 1€ das Paar. Die hab ich: https://www.ace-technik.de/dokumente/artikel/FotoGross/750216b.jpg
Wobei ich zukünftig welche nehmen werde die innen glatt sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## scamper (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Ich nehme Gaffertape, 40mm breit, 1,5 mal rum und da angesetzt, wo der kurzgeschnittene Fingernagel beginnt. Vorm Angeln angewandt wirkt das prima.
Scamper


----------



## wowa.krohmer (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Ziemlich gute Ideen  aber der dünne arbeitshandschuh... Dem kann ich kein Vertrauen schenken


----------



## wowa.krohmer (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Leukoplast. Handschuhe und diese Wurffingerlinge mag ich nicht. Einfach den Finger mit Leukoplast tapen... #h




Lief astrein, hab kein Leukoplast genommen sondern dieses breite weiße  auch aus dem medikit  lief astrein, bedankt


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

Ich nehme für's Auswerfen beim Karpfenangeln die hier:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00GBYFS6K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

 Gute Qualität, sehr preiswert, allerdings ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## jkc (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Ziemlich gute Ideen  aber der dünne arbeitshandschuh... Dem kann ich kein Vertrauen schenken



Hi, wie gesagt schon probiert und mit geflochtener Schnur und dreistelligen Gewichten zwischen 100 und ca. 180g vollgas geworfen - selbst mein Jahre alter, abgenudelter Handschuh taugt vollkommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## sbho (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*

hört sich ja richtig gefährlich an, vielleicht den abgeschnittenen Finger als Köder (Fisch) ´nehmen *LOL*, bitte aber nur als toten Köfi, sonst meckert der Fischereiaufseher....


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2015)

*AW: Fingerschutz beim auswerfen*



> http://www.germantackle.de/Gamakatsu...ndschuh-Rechts



Ich benutze auch den Gamakatsu, den es übrigends auch etwas günstiger gibt (ca.15€), zum schweren Spinnfischen mit Ködern über 100gr..
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Als Tipp; da der rote Teil, also der Teil am "Schussfinger", aus feinstem Ziegenleder ist, sollte da vor allem wenn er schon mal nass wird, ab und zu etwas Schuhcreme/Lederfett drauf.
Das Leder wird sonst irgendwann spröde.
So wird die Haltbarkeit deutlich verlängert!

Jürgen


----------

